# 3 Trips 3 Weeks Worked in between! Great



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Just back after our third trip in three weeks. I worked my few days, came home, left an hour later for the west coast, stayed, came home last minute, repeated and then repeated again. Got home from Sligo at eleven this morning and went to work at one. 

We stayed at Newport, Mayo the first two trips and had a lovely time sharing the river there with Nora+Neil, and went to Mullaghmore , Sligo on the third trip.

Great feeling driving home from work, grabbing something to eat and then getting into the van and driving west.

Hurrah for the Motorhome!! 

Ca


----------

